# please consider transport team



## Maureen Las (May 3, 2006)

I am very frustrated right now....I would loveto sign up as a transporter, however I have almost a phobia of expressway driving..it is embarrassing to admit this but it is true. The mostthat I may be able to do is keep a bunny for several days until anothertransporter picked him/herup (would have to talk with Jimabout it)..The reason that I started this topic is because themorepeople that sign up to transport the lessdistance they would have to drive from one place to another. Ifeveryone signed up (that either drives, or could keep a bunnyovernight) the process could become an extremely efficient method ofgetting bunnies to almost any where in this country. The part of thisthat is so very cool is that most of us on RO alot trust most of theother member of RO and would know that the bunny would be well caredfor during the trip. Think about the bunnies you see that are availableon this site..how many times have you hear someone say "I'd love totake him if you were only closer." i think that Baci and Ro staff havereally done a lot of work to put this together. Just remember the more people that sign up the less work it will be and this sitewill be responsible for making a lot of rabbits happy.


----------



## BACI (May 3, 2006)

Thank you angieluv, I will add host homes to themap. I origionally had it that way but did not think anyone else wasinterested in that. Please reassure Jim that it would be veryshort-term, we don't want to stress or confuse our furry friends outanymore than we have to.
You are definitely a bunny angel.Thank you angieluv, I will addhost homes to the map. I origionally had it that way but did not thinkanyone else was interested in that. Please reassure Jim that it wouldbe very short-term, we don't want to stress or confuse our furryfriends out anymore than we have to.
You are definitely a bunny angel.:bunnyangel:

BTW maybe if someone who lives near you signs up to be atransporter you could serve as a co-pilot, or bunny flightattendant.:thumbup

**hope that is the politically correct term**

hug2 any and all help is appreciated!!:hug2


----------



## Maureen Las (May 4, 2006)

Hi again...I think that this idea is the answerto a lot of the problems of bunny rescue....The reason for stop-overhomes would be a way to help people incorporate bunny transport intotheir lives. If some could transport on a thurs. and the nexttransporter could not do it until a Sat. then the bunny would have abreak in someones home for a few days and someone who may not have beenable to help could. help.I think that we have to look at thisas not something we want to do that is "fun" but something that we oweto the bunnies we all love. If this project flies I think that it wouldbe rewarding to everybody involved..I don't think that a bunnytransport (just bunnies) exists and it could only be doneright by people who know what rabbits need ...and THATS US!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naturestee (May 13, 2006)

:bump

For those that haven't noticed it yet!

And a reminder that you don't always have to go way far out of your wayto help transport. I helped transport Tank, and I took careof her for two weeks. I drove maybe 10 minutestomeet Rabbitgirl and pick Tank up, and then an hour to dropher off with the next person. It doesn't always work out thatwell, but it can.

If you're interested, sign up!


----------



## BACI (May 17, 2006)

:happybunny:THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!! to those ofyou that have signed up so far. We need all the members we can get tomake this successful. Every little bit helps, even if you work (likemost of us) and are only available on weekends or one day or can onlydrive one hour or only one month out of the year... it does not matter.Like I said every little bit helps. We would just contact you via pm orpost if we did have a rabbit that needed transport. Just wantedeveryone know you are not committing to anything permanent, justvolenteering to help a bun.

thanks again!!!!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 20, 2006)

*naturestee wrote: *


> If you're interested, sign up!


this might sound stupid, but where/how do you signup?:embarrassed:i could keep a bunny a few nights and maybedrive an hour or two at the most:bunnydance:


----------



## Spring (May 20, 2006)

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=13252&amp;forum_id=7


----------



## BACI (May 21, 2006)

Look at the pin at the top of this page and ifyou are interested in keeping a rabbit for a few days then when you goto the map and add yourself as a host member. If you would like totransport as well, even if it is just a short distance then you can addyourself as a transport member as well. Just pm me if you would like todo both, just incase you can't add two pins on the map. Either waythankyou for your interest and help.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 21, 2006)

ok..i think i got it to work..thanks!


----------



## Haley (Sep 24, 2006)

:bump


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm curious, do they ever transfer Bunnies in Canada, (Ontario)?

I think I'd like to sign up for the Transport Team.

Thanks 

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## naturestee (Sep 25, 2006)

Yup! If there's bunnies that needrehoming in Canada (which there are), there's a chance of needingtransportation for the rabbit.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 25, 2006)

I would put myself for transport but i can also do over night stays.


----------



## BACI (Sep 25, 2006)

You can add yourself as both. The host home isunder add locations. The great part about putting a location on the mapis that it allows you to add comments on there. The other thought isthat when we start calling or pming members to get help youcan volenteer to do whatever you can at that time. 



once again thank you one and all for volenteering!!!!!!!!!!!!:bunnydance:


----------

